# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Turizmi në Shqipëri: 1 milion turistë në sezonin veror të 2012

## Eglantina_A

Po bej nje teme studimi mbi turizmin shqiptar, ka shume informacione, por asgje zyrtare. Shume fotografi, ca te marra nga natyra ca te marra neper qytet edhe ta shpifin, por asgje e organizuar, edhe marketingu qe applikohet eshte i paorganizuar.
Lind pyetja, si do vijne te huajt ne shqiperi per turizem e pushime kur nuk ka asnje lloj organizimi edhe pune nga shteti e qeveria mbi kete gje?
Qeveria ka rene ne gjum edhe ministri i turizmit meduket se i ka ikur edhe goja edhe syte edhe veshet.
Nese dikush ka informacione e te dhena tamam mund te me shkruaje. 
Jam e interesuar edhe ne opinione prsonale mund ti publikoj ne teze nese jane te dhena ne lidhje me ato qe me duhen mua.
Vetem ju lutem mos fusni fjale si shqiperia ka hallin ne vende te tjera jo me tek turizmi. Me ato qe kemi ato te shfryteezojme, e pak nga pak do ndertojme gjithcka.
Shkruani cfaredo menimi te keni
Pershendetje
egla

----------


## ganoid

pershendetje eglantia
e pershendes nismen tende po per mua do beje mire te shkoje dhe te shikoje vete. 
shqiperia ka nje terren shume te pershtatshem per turizem kjo sepse mund te shfrytezohet ne shume drejtime 
-malet shqiptare jane shume te pershtatshme per ti shfrytezuar per ski ne periudhen e dimrit.
-shqiperia si nje popull i lashte ka lidhje te ngushte me boten e antikitetit.shume ndertesa dhe vende te banuara nga iliret te ndihmojne ne nje imazh te jetes se hershme.
-bregdeti shqiptar eshte i larmishem.rere ne adriatik dhe pasterti ne jon.
-shqiperia eshte permendur e dhe per llixha si psh ne elbasan
-nje tjeter shtyse per turistat eshte edhe ardhja ne shqiperi per te pare skena te tipit western(si psh nje djale rreth te 25-tave
me tha qe shkova ne shqiperi per te pare westen)
-tjeter gje e vecante jane edhe qytetet e gjirokastres beratit dhe krujes
do me per BELULIN?!

----------


## veci

tamam a do me per belulin .....

i ka mo i ka po ne cfare gjendje i ka??????????
ti maringlen nora sa vjet ke qe nuk ke pa lajme ne shqip ...ma merr mendja se ke shume se po te kishe pa afer (pune 5 vjetesh) 
do e dishe se ne cfare gjendje jane llixhat e elbasanit... apo plazhet ne shqiperi ...
 per malet nuk po flas se atje e kane nje cike veshtire te ikin njerezit po dhe ate pune e kemi zgjidhur .. jane zhfrytezuesit e pyjeve (firma private) qe skane lene peme me kembe dhe jane bere malet si koka ushtaresh ne kohen e enverit... 
kaq tani per tani ... 
P.S. beluli ma merr emdnja se eshte kenaz me kaq lavderime..
me vjen keq po ti eglantina i ke hyre nje labirinthi... apo mos do me shku ne shqiperi per te marre statistika apo cfaredolloj informacioni per keto qe po flitet ... do plakesh dhe tezen ske per ta mbaru ...
ia kalofshi mire

----------


## ganoid

veco kam qene lal kam qene se bereqave nuk jam aq larg sa te tjeret dhe shkoj 2 here ne vit nga 1 muaj kam vetem dy muaj qe jam kthy
mgja ke te drejte per gjendjen e vendit tone pasi pervec atyxre qe the ti ka edhe 100 te tjera dhe me kryesorja nga te gjitha rruget (mgjs ate te dhermiut e ka rregullu pak ushtria).
po une po flas per fushat ne te cilat mund te investohet

----------


## Berti

Turizmi ne Shqiperi nuk do te zhvillohet kurre.E tokat e Shqiperise do te jene gjithmone djerre,mbushur me shkurre.Diku ndoshta do te vazhdoje te lulezoje ndonje plantacion me Kanabis.

Heren e fundit preferove Greqine per pushime.Udhetimi ishte 4 here me i lire se per te vajtur ne Shqiperi,çmimet e hoteleve pergjysm dhe rruget e shtruara.Nga ana tjeter,evitoja te shikoja fytyrat e urryera te disa shqiptareve

----------


## Eglantina_A

O berto ekonomisti. 
shume te ashper e paske gjuhen e te folurin megjithate ajo qe eshte e vertete eshte e vertete, me sa duket shqiperia kurre ska per tu zhvilluar, te pakten per te gjitha brezat qe po jetojne.
Puna e kesaj teze qe po bej nuk eshte qe te jem une Nene Tereza per shqiperine, por te bej nje studim te thelle edhe kritik mbi gjendjen. 
Sa per greqine edhe faktin qe eshte me e mire se shqiperia, me thuaj pak sa kohe ka greqia edhe sa ndihma ka marre per te shkuar aty ku eshte, apo me nje pet e beke bakllavane ti!!!!
Rofshi nje here te githe qe denjuat te shkruanit dicka ne kete teme, fajin se ka shqiperia po e kane shqiptaret, qe ia hedhin fajin njeri tjetrit.
Vazhdoni te shkruani, gjithcka mirepritet

----------


## ganoid

o berti po shume mllef paske pas mor djale ,
mesa po shof ti ke pare ofertat e agjensive ne vendin  ku jeton ti qe se di ku eshte dhe as me duhet po  duhet te dish nje gje qe greqia (qe ju thafte dora atij BIN LADENIT qe se hodhi ne athine ate avjonin) ne radhe te pare eshte pjes e EU dhe eshte i vetmi shtet qe merr me shume se cjep ne arken e EU
para cdo sezoni vere ka hedhur nanji lajm ne cdo vend se shqiperia eshte akoma e destabilizuar 
cdo vit ben ndonje brockull (edhe kete vit qe na la te qete  para sezonit e nxorri koken me moslejimin e njerezve per tu kthyer pasi kishin lene kursimet ne shqiperi)
shtoju ketyre dhe njerzit si puna jote qe vecse vjellin vrere kundra vendit te tyre   se nuk kane idene qe ne shqiperi dhe jashte saj ka patriot  qe duan te punojne per te miren e vendit te tyre 
sa i varfer qe je mor "bert camcakezi "

----------


## Berti

Nuk eshte ashtu siç thoni ju  Maringlen .Nuk ia ka fajin Greqia katundareve te shqiperise por ja ka koka.Ajo koke,te cilen mafja shqiptare ua ka mbushur me mjergull e nuk i le te shohin drejt.

Faji eshte per faktin qe Katundaret e jevgjitet enveriste ne Shqiperi,nuk lene te zhvillohet kapitalizmi,nuk duan konkurrencen e lire pasi do te falimentonin nga pazotesia e sarhoshlleku.

Me pak fjale ,ne rast se une do te ngrija nje shoqeri transporti ajror apo detar,kelyshet e Enver Hoxhes nuk do te me jepnin liçense.

Si pasoje e ketij monopolizimi mafioz,shqiptaret nuk do te ecin dot ........................

----------


## Dyrrah

Me falni per nderhyrjen por nuk me vjen mire per rrugen ne te cilen e shtyni bisedimin. Perderisa ne kete teme kerkohet te flasim dhe te japim dicka cfare dime mbi truizmin shqiptar, nuk do te thote te fillojme dhe bejme politike pa frena. Te gjithe kane vend pur tu share dhe te gjithe kane vend per tu lavderuar.

Me pelqen thelbi i hapjes se kesaj teme sepse ajo realizon njohjen e thelle te gjendjes reale te turizmit shqiptar ne pergjithesi dhe vecanti (varen sipas thellesise se bisedimeve ne forum). Nga kjo perfitojme te gjithe, dime cfare eshte dhe cfare mund te behet me te. Ne kete forum mund te vijne shume vizitore dhe pikerisht mund te jene disa qe kane mundesi te reflektojne direkt ne mbarevajtjen e turizmit qofshin keta politikane, biznesmene, pronare, punetore, dhe studente. Nder ta jam edhe une qe kur kam mundesine time me te pare per te pushuar ne pika te ndryshme pushimi di se per cfare behet llaf dhe ku mund te kenaq vehten sa me mire. Pushimet te gjithe ne i kemi ne mendje gjithe vitin dhe kerkojme qe ato ti kalojme kenaqshem.

Pergezoj hapesin e temes dhe u uroj te gjitheve kenaqesi ne pune dhe mos harroni te kaloni nga Shqiperia. Ajo ju mirepret ashtu sic eshte, me dashurine e saj, bukurine natyrore shlodhese dhe me virgjerine e saj te vyer. Sa here qe kam qene me pushime, ia kam arritur te shlodhem dhe te kaloj kohe te bukur.

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

----------


## Dita

Per turizmin ne veren e ketij viti gjeta kete informacion ne faqen qe po e vendos me poshte:


http://www.geocities.com/albaland/touristnews.html


*" Turizmi 2002, rreth 500 mije turiste te huaj ne Shqiperi ".*

Sa turiste kane pushuar gjithsej ne 2001, aq kane qene sivjet vetem turistet kosovare ne plazhet shqiptare! Ky eshte perfundimi kryesor qe specialistet japin ne perfundimin e sezonit turistik. Sipas tyre, vera 2002 ka sjelle ne rivieren shqiptare gati 300 mije shqiptare nga trevat e Kosoves dhe te Maqedonise. Nderkaq, vera 2001 ka numeruar gjithesej 350 mije turiste te ardhur ne Shqiperi. "Eshte fakt qe sezoni i sivjetshem turistik ka qene me i miri gjate dekades se fundit. Nese vjet kemi patur rreth 350 mije turiste te huaj, sivjet kaq kane qene vetem kosovare. Ketij numri duhet t'i shtojme edhe numrin e madh te turisteve qe kane preferuar t'i kalojne pushimet ne Shqiperi." pohojne burimet zyrtare te Ministrise se Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit. Karakteristike e turisteve nga Kosova dhe Maqedonia ka qene se ata nuk kane ardhur nepermjet agjensive turistike, por jane lidhur ne menyre te drejtperdrejte me territorin shqiptar dhe hotelet e tij. Nga ana tjeter, ata nuk kane preferuar te shkojne larg, por jane "ngjeshur" te gjithe ne zonen e plazhit te Durresit. Dikasteri i Turizmit nuk eshte akoma ne gjendje te jape nje shifer te sakte te turisteve te sezonit veror 2002. Duhet thene se po punohet teper ngadale per verifikimin e perfundimeve. Megjithese ka tre jave qe ka mbaruar sezoni turistik, rezultatet e tij nuk dihen ende me siguri. 



*Per turizmin, jane shpenzuar mbi 100 milione dollare* 

Shpenzimet per sektorin e turizmit kane zene edhe sivjet pjesen me te madhe ne bilancin e sherbimeve. Nje fakt te tille e jep institucioni i Bankes se Shqiperise. Sipas te dhenave te saj, shpenzimet dhe te ardhurat e turizmit gjate tremujorit te dyte te ketij viti kane zene rreth 62 per qind te vellimit te importit te sherbimeve. Nga ana tjeter, gjate kesaj periudhe kane zene rreth 80 per qind te eksporteve te sherbimit. "Vihet re nje rritje mjaft e madhe e shpenzimeve per turizmin krahasuar me nje vit me pare. Behet fjale per nje rritje gati 1.5 here." thuhet ne deklaraten e publikuar te bankes qendrore. Sipas eksperteve te saj, niveli i larte i ketyre shpenzimeve shpjegohet me rritjen e shpenzimeve ditore per turist. Nga ana tjeter, te dhenat tregojne se nje rritje teper te larte kane pesuar edhe te ardhurat nga turizmi. Vetem gjate tremujorit te dyte te ketij viti, ato kane arritur deri ne 95 milione dollare. Kjo shifer ka qene 2 per qind me e larte se ajo korresponduese e nje viti me pare. Ndersa krahasuar me tremujorin e pare te ketij viti, te ardhurat e turizmit me vone jane shtuar gati 6 per qind. Sherbimet ne teresi kane qene rreth 4 here me te larta se gjate viteve te tjera. 


*Agjensite turistike, kliente edhe Koreja e Spanja*

Ata kane lene brigjet e Korese, Spanjes dhe Anglise per te vizituar Shqiperine gjate muajve te veres. Agjensia turistike ATS sivjet ka patur kliente te saj edhe nga keto shtete. Nga ana tjeter, pothuaj te gjitha agjensite turistike pohojne se kane patur kliente nga vende te huaja gjate veres 2002. Shumica e tyre nuk kane pushuar vetem ne rivieren shqiptare. Ato qe i kane terhequr me shume ishin qytetet turistike si Kruja, Berati por edhe Tirana. 


*Zonat rajonale te turizmit, drejt hapjes se tyre*

Aktivitetin e turizmit ne vendin tone pritet qe ta permiresoje me tej edhe hapja e zyrave rajonale te turizmit. Vendimi per hapjen e tyre eshte marre muaj me pare. "Tashme ato jane ne fazen e plotesimit me personel dhe te kompletimit te tyre." bejne te ditur burimet zyrtare te Ministrise se Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit. Keto zyra do te hapen ne rajonin e Durresit, Shkodres, Vlores, Korces, Tiranes, Beratit dhe Gjirokastres. Detyra e tyre do te jete ajo e hartimit te strategjive rajonale ne perputhje me strategjine e pergjithshme te zhvillimit turistik te vendit tone. Nga ana tjeter, ato do te jene pergjegjese per mbikqyrjen e etikes se veprimtarise ne fushen e turizmit. Do te ofrojne objekte turistike per kategorine e tyre. Por do te kontrrollojne edhe realizimin e investimeve neper te gjitha zonat turistike.

----------


## Dita

Ky artikull tregon per dicka reale, nje mesymje qe iu be kete vit bregdetit shqiptar, sidomos nga shqiptaret e Kosoves, por pati edhe shume emigrante shqiptare qe jetojne e punojne ne Greqi. 

Per ta greket dhane dhe nje shperblim ne gusht, i zune kufirin e i moren frymen ne mes te vapes. Shpetuan vetem ata qe degjuan per ate qe kishte ndodhur e u futen ne Greqi nga Maqedonia.


Bregdeti shqiptar eshte pushtuar nga ndertesat e reja, sikurse edhe qytetet e Tirana mbi te gjitha. Nga njera ane eshte mire, se te pakten jane krijuar ambiente clodhese ku te kalosh disa dite prane detit. Problemi eshte se sa gjen tek ato ato krahasuar me cmimin e ofruar. Rralle mund te ndodhe qe te krahasohen me kushtet e Italise, Greqise, apo Turqise e cmimet nuk jane te perballueshme per nje pjese te mire te shqiptareve.

Problem tjeter, gjithcka eshte ndertuar pa rregull, nuk ka asnje ngjashmeri mes godinave, e duke qene se siperfaqja eshte zene e vetmja gje qe ngjan e mundshme per nje te ardhme eshte qe nese do te kerkohet permiresim, duhet te rrezohen ndertimet e tanishme e te behen te tjera me plan rregullues.

Tjeter problem, shumica jane pa leje dhe jane ne toke te ish-pronareve qe nuk e kane marre, megjithese u takon. Perderisa pronesia eshte e pasqaruar mire, problem ne te ardhmen do te jene edhe ceshtjet e ndryshme gjyqesore. Shtetaret kane pervetesuar shume ne kete mes, e kane ndertuar shume ne jug te Shqiperise. Por per ta provuar kete gje qe e dine te gjithe me goje nuk besoj se ka gje te dokumentuar me shkrim e firme.


Por ne teresi, turizmin une e shoh si nje dege ekonomie qe ne Shqiperi ka per te ecur ne te sotshmen e te ardhmen. Keto shkaterrimet e sotshme jane pjese e nje tranzicioni qe po sterzgjatet. Po besoj se shprese ka se natyren e kemi shume te bukur (po nuk qe shkaterruar perfundimisht deri atehere  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## ornament

Shifra 500 000 mije touriste eshte pa dyshim e EKZAGJERUAR. Shqiperia nuk ka kushte tani per tani te strehoje gjysem milioni njerez, kujt i kujtohet lumi refugjateve kosovare çfare veshtiresish krijoi. Si eshte e mundur nje shifer e ngjashme te mund ta perballojme sot, per me teper ne gusht (muaji me i mire) dhe vetem ne Durres !!??
Sipas QUID Encyclopédie te ketij viti, kishte rreth 20 000 turiste te huaj, kryesisht ne BUTRINT.
Pra ne shumen lart (gjysem milioni) futen gjithe shqiptaret qe kthehen veres ne familjet e tyre dhe ata S'JANE TURISTE, pavaresisht qe fusin leke ne ekonomine shqiptare.

ps, Dita me qe ra fjala te ajo poema Heines ka diçka qe s'shkon, fjala INSTIKTET duhet te jete INSEKTET, te pakten keshtu mendoj une.

----------


## Dita

ornament, 

per poemen e Heines, jane disa vargje te perkthyera nga Petraq Kolevica, shkeputur nga nje liber i tij.

----------


## Berti

Pershendetje Dita

Ai materiali qe solle me zhyti ne nostalgji....
Me kujtoi vitet 1980 kur televizioni shqiptar jepte lajme ku thoshte qe prodhimi ishte rritur me 200 apo 300% nderkohe qe ne merrnim 1 kile djathe te bardhe e 10 kokrra veze e ne vend te mishit na jepnin "mish"te grire e salçiçe....

----------


## ganoid

o bert po mos hajdeni fare mo lol se do bejme si do bejme edhe pa ju.sna pelcet per njerez si puna jote qe tere diten vecse fjale te keqia kane ne goje.

----------


## Dita

> Pershendetje Dita
> 
> Ai materiali qe solle me zhyti ne nostalgji....
> Me kujtoi vitet 1980 kur televizioni shqiptar jepte lajme ku thoshte qe prodhimi ishte rritur me 200 apo 300% nderkohe qe ne merrnim 1 kile djathe te bardhe e 10 kokrra veze e ne vend te mishit na jepnin "mish"te grire e salçiçe....




Pershendetje Berti!

Verejtjen e beri dhe ornament, shifrat jane te ekzagjeruara, por nje gje qendron, numri i atyre qe kane kaluar pushime ne bregdetin shqiptar kete vere ka qene shume me i larte se vitet e tjera.


Ato racionet i mbaj mend shume mire. Mbaj mend se ne 31 dhjetor a 1987 a 1988 kam ndenjur ne radhe per te marre 2 kg qepe se na duheshin patjeter. Qepe nuk kishte se furnizimi nuk kishte ardhur akoma. Me ardhjen e furnizimit, duke numeruar dhe kohen qe m'u desh derisa te mberrija tek shitesja kaluan me shume se 6 ore, e meqe ishte "turp" te dilje me 2 kg qepe pas 6 oresh naten e vitit te ri, bashke me mamin bleme edhe 2 a 3 kg molle. 

Stergjyshja e nje shoqes sime per te marre qumeshtin cdo mengjez e gdhinte jashte shtepise. Njerezit ne pergjithesi vinin nga nje shishe ose nga nje gur si shenje se kishin zene radhen (eshte guri im, jo eshte i imi!), ajo vihej vete si gur. Ne familjen e kesaj shoqes sime ishin 10 vete, stergjyshe, gjyshe, dy bijte e martuar me nga dy femije. I vetmi perfitim ishte se gjyshja llogaritej familje me vete bashke me njerin nga djemte, djali i madh me vete, dhe stergjyshja qe ish shnderruar ne gur radhe gjithashtu famlilje me vete. Pra kishin tre racione. 


Ke harruar se mishi i vicit shihej me dylbi. Per cdo jave mund te gjeje mish derri qe te zinte lemeria nga dhjami, po mishi i vicit, vetem po te kishe mik shitesin e arrije.

Po gjalpi??? Deri edhe per gjizen e hidhur behej nami.

Po ne ne ate kohe morem edhe cmimin e pare per ushqimin. 

Sidoqofte, kur erdhi viti 1991 e une isha 12 vjece, kryeministri shkoi e na tha se shteti shqiptar mund te siguronte buke deri vetem per 6 dite akoma. Opo c'eshte bere ato dite. Xhamat e dyqanit te bukes u thyen krejtesisht. Po kjo me buken eshte hesap me vete. Te blloku yne (njesia me e vogel ndarese e qytetit ne kohe te Dulles, per ata qe s'e dine se jane rritur pas asaj kohe) prisnim te na vinte makina e bukes nga dyqani qe ishte te Brraka. Me nisjen e makines, nisej me vrap edhe korrieri me lajmin se po vjen makina e bukes, rradha mobilizohej dhe njerezit fillonin sherrin. 

Plot me vlera ushqimore na e ka ushqyer pushteti popullor trupin, kaq shume vlera saqe femijet ose ishin skelete te paformuara, ose te shendoshe se e mbushnin veten me buke.
Deficiteve te asaj kohe kemi per t'ia pare hajrin edhe kur te plakemi.


Berti, me kete desha te plotesoja edhe pak nga ajo qe ti ke shkruar ne postimin tend.



Po qe te kthehem tek turizmi, une mendoj vertet se ai ka per t'u zhvilluar, pavaresisht se jam plotesisht e ndergjegjshme qe parate do t'i marrin qafeleshet, barkemedhenjte qe s'dine ku te fshehin mezet qe hane me parate e pervetesuar ne te gjitha format e mundshme.
Nga Saranda e vjetshme (se isha me pushime), mund te te tregoj se pallatet buze bregut qe po ndertoheshin apo ishin ndertuar mbanin pothuajse te gjithe fotografite e Rucit siper, e te nje tjetri te PBDNJ, Ziso Lluci (qe prej fushates elektorale per zgjedhjet e qershorit). Turizmin e Sarandes kishte gllaberuar tjeterkush, qe punonte per llogari te tjeterkujt.
Megjithate njerezit shkojne e kalojne pushimet pavaresisht se ne dore te kujt perfundojne ato para.

----------


## Berti

Gjerat jane te lidhura ndermjet tyre me teper sesa mendojme ne.

Problemi qendror qe do te ndaloje zhvillimin e turizmit ne Shqiperi eshte mungesa e nje shteti ligjor.Ky shtet do te mungoje gjithmone pasi jane po ata qafelesha qe kane ndertuar hotelet qe nuk e duan.Nje shtet ligjor do te rremonte ne te kaluaren e tyre dhe do ti denonte sipas ligjit.

Por nje mungese e nje shteti ligjor do te ndalte zhvillimin e turizmit.Bota nuk jane budallenj te shkojne ne nje shtet anarkik si Shqiperia.

Po e konkretizoj kete me nje shembull:

Te ardhurat e Kubes nga turizmi jane as 10% e te ardhurave totale.Nderkohe qe turistet preferojne ishujt perqark,megjithese bukurite e Kubes nuk kane asnje diference me ate te Karraibeve.

Nderkohe Kuba siguron rreth 35% te te ardhurave globale nga shitja e duhanit(purove).

Mendoj qe kjo do te jete dhe industria kryesore ne te ardhmen ne Shqiperi.Vetem qe vendin e gjetheve te duhanit e kane ato te kanabis sativa.

----------


## stela

NJE NGA TEMAT ME INTERESANTE!
Berti, persa i perket qe Shqiperia nuk eshte nje shtet ligjor ke te drejte. por cdo gje do rregullohet.
 Turizmi shqiptar ka te ardhme , pyetja eshte per sa kohe

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Per cfare Turizmi behet fjale ne kete Teme, kur Shqiperia nuk ja arrin dot qe shumica e diaspores kur shkon me pushime atje te kenaqet, dhe mos ti mallkoje me streset qe pati (ne keto 2 jave pushime) rruges se kthimit per ne Rinas.
Kur stresohet turisti shqipütar i Diaspores mos te flasim per ate te Huajin me tjeter mentalitet.

Per mendimin tim Shqiperia eshte e destinuar per ca vite mos te ngreje shume koken per Turizem kjo jo vetem si shkak i mungeses se sIGURISE ne vend dhe i gjendjes katastrofike infrastrukturore me te cilat do ti duhej te ndeshej nje turisti te Huaj, por edhe si rezultat i vendeve fqinje te cilat ofrojne shume me here "Turizem te lire" ne vendet e tyre.
Lere pastaj qe eshte gjithe ajo Jugosllavi afer qe e ka treguar ne te kaluaren si Turizem-Boom-Land duke thithur asajkohe miljona gjermane dhe amerikane (vitet 80), pra ka dhe pervojen e duhur. Kur nuk po ngre koken ajo, cte diskutojme per Shqiperine.
Po Greqia matane, qe e kam provuar edhe vete si turiste, ku e ku shume me lart si nga Liresia, Infrastruktura, Plazhi dhe rinia europiane e cliruar nga mentaliteti cecenist i parjes se gjerave, ashtu edhe mikpritja.
Ne Mikonos me beri vaki qe Kamarjeri doli nga restoranti dhe tere mikepritje me uli canten e rende te shpines dhe shkembyem disa fjale te ngroheta ne anglisht.
Ndersa ne Durres tek nje lokal u ula i uritur per te ngrene, nuk me erdhi fare kamarjeri, derisa pas gjys ore kaloi nje alabak aty prane dhe me foli ter tangerllik: "O cuno do merrshe na nje gjo ti???"
Jo mer lal i thashe u ula keshtu kot ne restorant te keqyr detin.... U cova dhe ika, por bera "the Difference" per ti pare gjerat si duhen.

Hidhini kot nje shikim ofertave te pushimeve, sidomos atyre te biletes se fluturimit nga cdo qytet perendimor qe mund te ndodheni, dhe nxirrni vete perfundimin sesa kohe mund ti duhet Shqiperise te arrije nje turizem te nivelit Europjan.

----------


## ganoid

Nga Fatos Cocoli

Cdo vend me potencial turistik ben pergattjet e duhura per t'u dhene turisteve te huaj lehtesirat dhe akomodimet me favorizuese per sezonin qe gati erdhi. Aq me teper perpiqen qe me lehtesira fiskale te terheqin te huajt vende qe ende kane shume per te bere ne drejtim te krijimit te infrastrukturave te pershtatshme per kerkesat e larta te turizmit te sotem boteror. Tek ne ethet e pergatitjeve per te perballuar fluksin turistik ndihen vetem ne nivel te menazhereve dhe pronareve te hoteleve dhe fshatrave turistike private. Ata po qe perpiqen te shtojne kapacitetet, apo t'i zbukurojne e modernizojne ato. Per kete vit dicka po harxhojne edhe ne drejtim te promocionit e reklames, megjithese mentaliteti i vjeter i kushtezon ende. Ndersa strukturat tona publike vijojne gjumin letargjik 12 vjecar. Asnje fushate promovuese per terheqjet turistike te vendit dhe te ambienteve te reja (hotele, motele, kampingje pushimi, etj.). Ne mungese te fondeve private dhe sidomos, ne prani te mentalitetit te vjeter qe i ndalon privatet shqiptare te harxhojne shume para per reklame, eshte ministria e Rregullimit te Territorit dhe Turizmit ajo qe duhet te dale "palle shveshur" per te terhequr turiste dhe pushues pergjate veres qe praktikisht ka hyre. Por kur ky promovim nuk kryhet as edhe ne tregun e brendshem tek qytetaret tane, vaj me det terheqja e turisteve potenciale te huaj! Kjo ne kohen kur nje fqinji yne, Kroacia, "u lodh" se nxjerri perdite ne rrjetin televiziv CNN International reklamen per terheqjet turistike te vetat. Mos valle jane budallenj kroatet dhe hedhin ne ere me qindra mijera dollare reklame? Ata thjesht dine mire nje rregull te arte te biznesit turistik qe thote se nje reklame efikase mund te te siguroje 20 deri me 40 perqind me shume kliente e turiste. Opinioni i shendoshe publik i vendit nuk po i kerkon strukturave tona shteterore te harxhojne 60 mije dollare reklame me vetem nje spot publicitar ne CNN. Por te pakten nje fushate nxitjeje dhe sensibilizimi per ambientet pritese te turizimit shqiptar (hotelet, adresat, kapacitetet, menyrat e pronotimit) mund te nisej ne mediat shqiptare. Jane mbi 100 mije qytetare te vendit tone qe vjet zgjodhen te pushojne jashte vendit. Te pakten 40 milione euro apo dollare ju larguan vendit ne kete menyre. Ia vlen te harxhosh pak milione leke te vjetra pikerisht tani, ne maj kur behen programet e familjeve shqiptare, per te kthyer nje pjese te tyre te pushojne ne Sarande, Himare, Vlore, Durres apo Shengjin. Aq me teper qe vendi ku shqiptaret "emigruan" turistikisht me teper vjet ishte Turqia dhe kete vit ky vend eshte prekur nga nje termet i forte. Ndoshta me mijera familje shqiptare jane ende te pavendosura ku do t'i kalojne pushimet. Por deri tani ministria jone e Turizmit nuk eshte ndjere per te bere detyren e vet te nxitjes se ketij aktiviteti, a thua se keta qytetare jane zulu ne Afrike. Mire qe Banka jone kryesore, Banka e Kursimeve i mban kycur dhjetra milione dollaret e eurot e miliardat e lekeve te depozitave te saj dhe nuk jep kredi. Mire qe pronaret e hoteleve dhe moteleve turistike kavordisen me leket qe arrijne te sigurojne ne nje mije menyra te dukshme e te padukshme. Mire qe legjislacioni yne parashikon favore me pikatore per sektorin turistik. Por te mos dalesh ne tregun e reklamave brenda dhe jashte Shqiperise e te mos provosh te nxitesh turizmin e vendit tend eshte e pafalshme. Cdo dite qe kalon eshte e cmuar dhe humbje per potencialet turistike tevendit. A ka rene ndonje kembane alarmi dhe mobilizimi ne strukturat shteterore? Deri tani nuk duket asnje levizje apo "shqetesim" e ethe punesh, te pakten ne dikasterin pergjegjes. Ndoshta po punojne ne fshehtesi dhe do te na magjepsin me ndonje fushate te forte promocionuese qe do te na sjelle me dhjetera mijera turiste te huaj dhe qindra mije vendas. Apo kjo ka te beje vetem me endrren e te paturit nje shtet dhe struktura pergjegjese te tij?

----------

